# How to cut plastic?



## SamuraiSid

At the dollarstore I came across some very cheap containers that will do nicely for my juvies. Its not crystal clear, so I was thinking about cutting out one of the walls, and then siliconing a sheet of acrylic so that I have a clear window to view from. 

How can I make perfect cuts in plastic? I did one attempt with my soldering iron, and its pretty messy looking. I also tried an exacto knife, but it couldnt cut all the way through the plastic... Maybe Ill try heating up a knife with a torch lighter...

My other question is, will silicone be enough to keep the plastic and acrylic together? I did one test and it came apart pretty easily, but I guess Im slightly stronger than my T's... Im thinknig about even adding some soldering wire and siliconing over it for a snugger fit... but it will probably look pretty messy.


----------



## grayzone

There are special plastic/acrylic cutting knifes that are dirt cheap with ESSENTIALLY a backwards blade.   http://www.tapplastics.com/product/supplies_tools/plastic_tools_supplies/tap_acrylic_knife/10

I own one, but i have found a cheap substitute is just an exacto knife, but drag it with the blade pointing up toward you, with the dull side and tip actually touching the plastic. A few scores should help get all the way through, or at least to a point you can snap it out. 

Also, silicon CAN work, however i like using http://www.tapplastics.com/product/repair_products/plastic_adhesives/ips_weld_on_16_cement/132 to solidify all my acrylic and plastic bonding needs

---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 07:34 PM ----------

btw.. take a look at the knife i showed.. the actual BLADE looking point never even really touches the acrylic and hard plastics when i cut... its the hook like point (thats pointing closest to the handle) that does all the actual scoring

Basically the same thing as an upside down exacto, but a LOT more sturdy IMO


----------



## SamuraiSid

Thanks very much grayzone.

Ill definitely try the backwards exacto knife tomorrow morning, and if it doesnt work for me, Ill have to buy one of those specialty cutters. I was just thinking that Im trying to cut plastic that isnt supported on the opposite side of the plastic, seeing as its box shaped. Ill have to remedy that too.


----------



## poisoned

Acrylic and silicone doesn't bond. Use hot glue or solvent-based glue. Hot glue is more appropriate if your cuts aren't straight.


----------

